# Cabot Watch Company General Service Watch serial numbers



## swanniecraig (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi everyone again,


I have recently obtained a CWC GSW and it has no serial number. I was wondering if anyone can help with some reasons of this occurrence.


Thank you, and apologies for the first aborted message.


Many thanks


Swannie


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it supposed to have a serial number? 

Maybe someone else will know if it should have one?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

If it was issued it should have a series of numbers on the caseback. If not issued then no.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thought as much was likely Scott! :crazy5vh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

swanniecraig said:


> Hi everyone again,
> 
> 
> I have recently obtained a CWC GSW and it has no serial number. I was wondering if anyone can help with some reasons of this occurrence.
> ...


 The watch should have W10/6645-99 5415317 (Army) or 0552/6645-99 5415317 (Royal Navy) or 0555/6645-99 5415317 (Royal Marines) or 6BB/6645-99 5415317 (RAF)

If the watch has been issued it will also have a serial number and year of issue, something like 12345/82 or 12345 with the 82 underneath

If the watch hasn't got a serial number and year then it has probably not been issued to a serviceman. That's not to say it is not original or hasn't been worn because servicemen would sometimes purchase their own G10 direct from CWC.

Having said that and to confuse matters I notice that CWC seem to be selling new G10s with what looks like a serial number on them 5421/15 for example on their webpage.

There are fake CWC's around, if you could post a picture of the case back and perhaps open the battery hatch to expose the movement it might help


----------



## Ed875 (Nov 6, 2017)

My understanding is that from the mid 90's when Silvermans took control of CWC, noticably more watches were produced for their stock with the pheon and NSN but not a serial number, or year of issue. However some of these were then diverted to a military contract and you can normally identify them, as they have etched rather than stamped serial numbers and dates. This happened in 94 and 96 with a couple of very small batches of GS Navigators, then in 97, 98 and 04 with standard G10's.

More recently Silvermans does appear to be including a serial number and date even though the watch has not been supplied to the MOD. I have a Silvermans supplied 2001 Navigator with only the pheon and NSN, where as a GS2000 I also own does have a serial number and date. Although I don't know the history of the GS2000 before I aquired it last year, I'm sure by 2011 CWC had long stopped suppling these to the RAF.

Ed


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Ed875 said:


> My understanding is that from the mid 90's when Silvermans took control of CWC, noticably more watches were produced for their stock with the pheon and NSN but not a serial number, or year of issue. However some of these were then diverted to a military contract and you can normally identify them, as they have etched rather than stamped serial numbers and dates. This happened in 94 and 96 with a couple of very small batches of GS Navigators, then in 97, 98 and 04 with standard G10's.
> 
> More recently Silvermans does appear to be including a serial number and date even though the watch has not been supplied to the MOD. I have a Silvermans supplied 2001 Navigator with only the pheon and NSN, where as a GS2000 I also own does have a serial number and date. Although I don't know the history of the GS2000 before I aquired it last year, I'm sure by 2011 CWC had long stopped suppling these to the RAF.
> 
> Ed


 Just further to this really, CWC have been selling dated G10's for years now. I have a few bought directly from Silvermans with year of "issue" dated on them. One of them I specifically asked if they had that date available (They did) On a side issue to all this I do have an issued Pulsar G10 always thought they were the better of the two (Flat crystal less damage, more legible dial, easier to read in the dark/low light)


----------

